# Huge ceilling, what type of paint?



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

What type of Paint would you suggest to make it look good in 1 coat?
It has to be SW


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Is it cement?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

dry fall, no brainier. c'mon.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Hines Painting said:


> Is it cement?


No, I think it's concrete.:whistling2:

Pre-cast concrete roof panels. Any reasonable quality latex should cover pretty well in one coat, although darker is better. The last one we did was a deep purple and it covered fine, but we were using BM....


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Gough said:


> No, I think it's concrete.:whistling2: Pre-cast concrete roof panels. Any reasonable quality latex should cover pretty well in one coat, although darker is better. The last one we did was a deep purple and it covered fine, but we were using BM....


It's going white, was thinking of a regular flat for better coverage than dryfall on cement


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> What type of Paint would you suggest to make it look good in 1 coat?
> It has to be SW


You could use Berh premium plus - that would do it one coat for sure. 

Or if you absolutely have to use SW i'd go with the qualicoat. That stuff is top shelf.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Rcon said:


> You could use Berh premium plus - that would do it one coat for sure. Or if you absolutely have to use SW i'd go with the qualicoat. That stuff is top shelf.


Thanks, we used to buy a lot of QKote


----------



## creativeeyeball (Feb 20, 2014)

Our process without a doubt would be dryfall. Sherwin Williams makes the best covering dryfall on the market. You can't beat the gallon pricing and coverage. Water based version does a great job!
_________________________
"
commercial-industrial-paint-companies"
"
serving michigan-ohio-indiana"
"""
elastomeric-metal-roof-painting"""


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

We went with SW dryfall, should be done tonight

































Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de PaintTalk.com


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Oden said:


> dry fall, no brainier. c'mon.


Your welcome.
And it is not cement. It is precast concrete like Gough said.
Cement is an ingrdients of comcrete.
Cement plus sand, gravel and stones make concrete.
Your welcome.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow! What a difference that made.

Looks great.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Awesome looks great


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Oden said:


> Your welcome.
> And it is not cement. It is precast concrete like Gough said.
> Cement is an ingrdients of comcrete.
> Cement plus sand, gravel and stones make concrete.
> Your welcome.


You should get a pt star or something


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I was going to suggest, whatever one coat process he was going to apply, that it should be Alkaline resistant. But I'm too late. And it probably doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

i have something similar coming up. It calls for Loxon. I can use what ever I want. Should I look into dryfall? If so what type? The project is a ceiling for an auto body shop. Its all smooth concrete.


----------

